# L'oreal Swatches (includes HIP)



## sofabean (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## miss_cinday (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: L'oreal HIP Swatches*

*Shadow Duo's *
*
Flashy *









* Showy*


----------



## magi (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: L'oreal HIP Swatches*

*Flashy - Showy - Flare - Flamboyant - Brazen* *Lively - Spirited - Playful - Charisma - Cheeky* 
*Mischief - Sassy - Saucy - Dynamic - Foxy*


*In Beni Durrer Palette (German MUA)
*


*



*


*




*


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: L'oreal HIP Swatches*

I just got home with HIP eyeliners in Midnight Blue and Eggplant.  Stupid me bought Eggplant and forgot I had MAC fluidline in Ultraviolet at home!  I swatched all three, and from left to right, we have Ultraviolet, Eggplant, and Midnight Blue (which I LOVE!!)

Okay, I can't get the picture to load.  Here's a link:
IMG_1614.JPG (image)

Sorry the picture's so big (if it is).  Okay, I am absolutely in LOVE with the blue, and surprisingly, there is a difference between the two purples. I like the texture of MAC better, but I like how the HIP is flat, without a lot of shimmer. Personally, if I'm wearing a louder eyeliner color, I don't want it sparkly, on top of that. It would make a great base, though, if you're going for a dramatic smokey eye look with purples.


----------



## sleepyhead (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: L'oreal HIP Swatches*

creamshadow paint swatches


----------



## sleepyhead (Sep 16, 2008)

pigments






swatches:





*i also compared them to some MAC pigments* as you can see. you can easily dupe all of them with mac pigments
top row are mac pigments in (L to R): Pink Opal, Fuchsia, Steel Blue, Naval Blue, Golden Olive, Cornflower
direct sunlight




indirect but still natural lighting





the rest








swatches:







i also compared them to some MAC pigments
top row are mac pigments in (L to R): Chocolate Brown, Tan, Copper Sparkle, Blue Brown, Vanilla, make up for ever star powder #922

direct sunlight





indirect but still natural lighting





the colors are VERY similar to some MAC pigments, but i find them don't adhere to the skin as nicely as the MAC ones


----------



## sofabean (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: L'oreal HIP Swatches*













pics are clickable!


----------



## Rennah (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: L'oreal HIP Swatches*

HiP Cream Shadow Paints compared to MAC Shadesticks & Paint Pots


----------



## goldensunsetfl (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: L'oreal HIP Swatches*

Here are some swatches of the color rich cream crayons as well as some of the duo e/s. Click on the pics for a bigger view.


----------



## Almost black. (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: L'oreal HIP Swatches*

This is what I have of L'Oreal HIP collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love all their stuff!


----------



## Nox (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: L'oreal HIP Swatches*

From left to right: *Black* (matte),  *Brown* (matte),* Blue* (slight shimmer), *Teal* (slight shimmer), *Eggplant* (pearly with slight shimmer).


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: L'oreal HIP Swatches*


----------



## bucsblondie044 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: L'oreal HIP Swatches*

Platinum Duo (silver is really that gorgeous) Flamboyant





Metallic duos Magnetic and Sassy 





Flare





order: Tenacious, Rebel, Valliant, Fiery


----------



## charmaine 82 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: L'oreal HIP Swatches*

L'oreal HIP in RASCAL


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: L'oreal HIP Swatches*

Perky and Striking. Matte Loreal Hip duos


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: L'oreal HIP Swatches*

All L'Oreal matte Shadows - No Base.




L-R, T-B
Dashing
Perky
Poppy
Animated
Striking

Perky is my favorite...I did a look over NYX Milk as a base. omg..so hot.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: L'oreal HIP Swatches*






Cream Liners in Teal, Eggplant & Midnight Blue


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: L'oreal HIP Swatches*

Blushcreme in 888 Blushing











nifty mirror on the bottom!







the consistency is very unique...its like a wet powder, not really a cream...I have to use my fingers,since i'm yet to find a brush that applies it well


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 5, 2009)

*L'oreal Colour Juice sheer juicy lipgloss swatches*

I was fooled by the colors in the tubes for a lot of these, so I decided to post swatches...hope they help someone!





these colors are more accurate than the ones below
make=OLYMPUS+IMAGING+CORP]u710,S710[/url] at 2009-08-06









These arent from the HIP line, but next time I'll just ask before I start a new thread


----------



## Nicala (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Kirsty (May 8, 2010)




----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Cream Shadow Paints.

909 = Steely, 807 = Secretive, 817 = Nervy, 811 = Commanding, 813 = Witty, 809 = Lofty






Color Chrome Eyeliner in Gold Charge 920, Violet Volt 965, Silver Lightning 915





Eye Shadow Duos in  Magnetic 206, Wicked 536, Adventurous 114 and Color Truth Cream Eyeliner in Black 905





Color Rich Cream Crayon in Meticulous 842





Jelly Balm in Delectable 320










Infallible Plumping Lip Gloss in 306 Plumped Red, 512 Magnificent Mauve Color of Hope l/s, 752 Classic Wine Colour Riche l/s





British Red Colour Riche l/s and Unashamed 544 Loose Pigment





Eye Shadow Pigment Sticks

Exquisite is gold, Dazzling is silver. Top one is wet, under the wet is the dry


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Jul 13, 2010)

*L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black Mascara:*


----------



## musicalhouses (Jul 16, 2010)

L'oreal HIP Duo 510 Electrified:






Swatch (clickable)


----------



## soco210 (Mar 28, 2011)

L'Oreal One Sweep Eye Shadow - Playful for Green Eyes








  	included an eye swatch to show these are hard to work with and basically make no sense =(


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 7, 2011)

Voluminous Million Lashes Mascara Review

  	MAC Quite Cute Giveaway!
  	$200 Worth of Stila Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## soco210 (Jun 1, 2011)

*L'Oreal Double Extend Eye Illuminator Mascara in Black Quartz *


----------



## soco210 (Jul 6, 2011)

L'Oreal Magic Smooth Souffle






  	Primer. Light, Medium, Deep on NW25 skin tone


----------



## soco210 (Aug 6, 2011)

L'Oreal Colour Riche Le Gloss - Golden Splash 159


----------



## soco210 (Sep 27, 2011)

L'Oreal PROJECT RUNWAY
  	Watchful Owl's Gaze Quad










  	Owl's Night Nail Polish




  	Amazon's Flash Nail Polish


----------



## soco210 (Oct 6, 2011)

Sultry Raven's Pout Lipstick









  	Charming Cockatoo's Gaze Quad









  	Charming Cockatoo's Blush


----------



## Monsy (Oct 13, 2011)

Loreal voluminous false fiber lashes


----------



## Katherinekkk (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## soco210 (Nov 26, 2011)

L'Oreal Audacious Amazon's Blush






  	Sultry Raven's Blush






  	Watchful Owl's Blush






  	Raven's Strength


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 10, 2012)

Review here.


----------



## atqa (Feb 12, 2012)

L'Oréal Colour Infailible Eyeshadows (I love them!):


*004 Forever Pink*





*005 Purple Obsession*




*002 Hourglass Beige and 021 Sahara Treasure*


----------



## soco210 (Feb 26, 2012)

L'Oreal 24hr Infallible Eye Shadows







  	L-R: Sultry Smoke, Endless Pearl, Bronzed Taupe, Iced Latte







  	L-R: Eternal Sunshine, Amber Rush, Golden Sage, Perpetual Purple


----------



## soco210 (Apr 6, 2012)

L'Oreal HiP Studio Secrets Professional Metallic Duos

  	Electrified










  	Sassy


----------



## Monsy (Jun 4, 2012)

Loreal voluminous false fiber lashes in blackest black


----------



## Allura Beauty (Oct 23, 2012)

Holiday 2012 Infallible Eyeshadow in "Blinged & Brilliant" (LE)


----------



## Allura Beauty (Oct 30, 2012)

Holiday 2012 Infallible Eyeshadow in "Primped & Precious" (LE)


----------



## TheBluSugar (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 29, 2014)

L’Oreal Butterfly Collection Infalliable Eye Shadows


----------



## marie4u (Feb 5, 2014)

wow nice shades. golden colour is looking really nice on your nails.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 11, 2014)

Colour Riche Extraordinary Lip Color: Pink Tremolo & Rouge Allegro


----------



## NicoleL (Mar 18, 2015)

Loreal la palette nude 1 & 2 swatches


----------



## NicoleL (Mar 27, 2015)

L'oreal Haute Florals Nail Polish in Rose Symphony


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 28, 2015)

NicoleL said:


> L'oreal Haute Florals Nail Polish in Rose Symphony


  Very pretty color.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 26, 2015)

Colour Riche Le Matte Lipcolour Sticks


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 26, 2015)

Colour Riche La Lacque Lipcolour Sticks


----------



## Ravenhaired88 (Dec 24, 2015)

Allura Beauty said:


> Colour Riche La Lacque Lipcolour Sticks



I love the two light colours ������ unfortunately haven't seen this product anywhere in Ireland :'(


----------

